# من أين أستطيع تحميل برنامج MasterCam X ؟؟؟؟



## khaled.alnahhas (15 يونيو 2011)

ارجو المساعدة اخواني الكرام .... اريد تحميل هذا البرنامج ولا استطيع ايجاده
MasterCam X
A computer Aided Design software for CNC machines programming

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

